# My goat wont brace!!!



## heavenmenard (Oct 22, 2013)

So my show goat won't brace!! I've tried all my methods like backing him up into a fence. Backing him up off a block. Backing him up into water but he just doesn't seem to like it or want to do it!! I'm running out of options would treats work?!? I don't know I need help!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Read through some threads on here. There should be some suggestions.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

How big is he?

Have you tried pulling front feet off the ground while pushing into him? Like pretty much putting all the weight on his back feet and making him push?


----------

